# How much kelp should i give



## Mircea Hemu-Ha (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a 4 months old malinois pup that is on raw, and i was thinking of giving him kelp powder:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00AHWV1FY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

How much of it should i feed him ? I emailed the company that sells it, no response yet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mircea Hemu-Ha said:


> I have a 4 months old malinois pup that is on raw, and i was thinking of giving him kelp powder:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00AHWV1FY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> How much of it should i feed him ? I emailed the company that sells it, no response yet.


I use amounts similar to the "Instructions" tab here:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Kelp-Boost/999105.1.aspx


----------



## Mircea Hemu-Ha (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Connie.


----------

